# The Backyard Pump Track



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Do you have one in your yard? Do you have one in your neighborhood or town? 

I am working on an article and want to see your photos and videos of these magical creations.

There's too many swimming pools, tennis courts and baseball fields in our neighborhoods. We need more pump track.

fc


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

I'll be very impressed if you find anyone in the bay area with one ... we do need more!


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

For the win!!!!

Backyard spotlight: John and Maggie's pump track Bermstyle Bermstyle


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

But this is more my style....


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Here it is!!!!!

Feature: The Backyard Pump Track - Introduction | Mountain Bike Review

Now I'm getting more pump track invites by the minute 

fc


----------



## mtbike52 (Feb 11, 2008)

No pump track in my back yard. But I do have some cool features.


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, this is just adding to the fuel... We've been talking about building a pump track for a while, but need to figure out the track layout details. Any good tips on track dimensions, layouts, berm heights/turn radius, and other stuff like that? The photos and videos are great, but I think I need more details.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Part two is coming with layouts and formula examples for tracks. But for now, use the bible written by Lee McCormack

Amazon.com: Welcome To Pump Track Nation: How To Build And Ride The Best Pump Track On Earth - Yours (9780974566016): Lee McCormack: Books

http://www.pumptracknation.com/

fc


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

i havent read the bible you posted yet, But I will add, I have been riding raysmtb since day one...the pump track there has changed almost every year...when the distances are wrong, or the humps are the wrong size, it makes a great track suck!....I really like that folks are looking into this aspect....it really does make a big differance.
Thanks for the backyard pics...so freeeekin' cool.


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

*Just a few of the Phoenix area pump tracks...*

From a recent event at Les' AJ pump track/jump track to raise funds for our local Harmony DH champs:




























Other backyard PTs:



















PT behind Rage bike shop:










PT at McDowell, a Maricopa county park:




























And pics from last year's demonstration at South Mountain park by GroAZ to show the park how much they need a pump track & skills area. My pics from this year's demo not up yet!


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks. Almost immediately after posting I bought Pump Track Nation. Haven't had a chance to read through it yet, as it showed up in my inbox late last night.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Oh yeah... the track got updated and I'm finally well enough today to ride it. As long as I don't crash, I'm good.

The thing is pretty smooth too for my healing hand.


----------

